# mogadore res, 1/4/09



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ice is well,... just not there. drove all the way back to the boat ramps off of lansinger. spotted ice and in the coves, i did find a gut pile didnt know you could hunt that,


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

That gut pile has been there since Weds.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well its nice that the gate still open, i have a honey hole not to far out from the boat ramp..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

FYI: The Brimfield Sheriff office is asking the gates to North Dike (both sides - Old Forge & Sunnybrook) be closed due to some encroachment, trash & illegal activities. Since the ODNR leases the area from the City of Akron, it will be the ODNR's decision whether to leave the gates open or closed). If winter problems such as the deer carcasses and trash continue, the City of Akron may step in and strongly suggest the ODNR closing the gates

The Boat Stake area is not patrolled by the Brimfield Sheriff Staff, but by other local law enforcement agencies including Suffield, State Highway Patrol, etc.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ya i do seem some trash left out, i picked up a few things while i was there.. my brother and i go out in the spring do a lil drive around if we see trash we grab it.. so i do understand where there comming from,, it only takes a few people to screw it up for everyone,, hey do you theres gonna be good ice by the weekend


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sam:

I'll be checking Mogadore & Ladue most every day and posting my findings. If for some reason I dont post, you can always check the local bait/tackle shops including Jeff at Mogadore Bait & Tackle, Bassmatermjb (Mark), or Jim at One Stop in Auburn for local ice condition updates.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks john,,, gotta go get my new truck...., have a good day


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Sam, was that you who warned my wife and I about the gut pile? If it was you (black pick-up), thanks for the heads up, the dogs didn't find it! I drive a red Ford JOERUGZ.com van. 

Last spring paintEd and I along with the help of BigDaddy, organized a clean-up around Mogadore. It went so well....(13 guys resulting in a huge pile of trash), that we hope to do it again this spring. I met alot of great ogf'ers.
Its sad that a few guys can't keep up with the trash. Hopefully our numbers will grow.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Trash pick up went well and if I'm recovered, count me in. I'll at least bring Nick along to lend a hand!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Joe: I wil be happy to help with trash. Please post details in advance. Thank you for looking out for Mogadore. It is one of my favorite lakes and its decline over the last 20 years is sad to me. I have many great memories of camping, swimming and fishing out there as a kid and it makes me sad to think that my kids won't be able to camp or swim out there but it would be great if we could at least keep the north dike road open to get to some of that great fishing in that area.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ditto here on the Trash Pickup day also.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mogadore Report: Tuesday 01/06/2009 1:00 PM

*Palm Rd:* One icer... 3" ice... *Good Solid Ice*

*Congress Lake Road:* Nobody on the ice. Drilled a test hole off the floating dock (East Parking Lot). Ice is 2" thick. (Open water area as it flows under CLR).

*Boathouse, St Rt 44: * Nobody on the ice, didnt see any test holes


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't fish the lake much in the summer, but I spent alot of time walking with the wife and dogs as well as icefishing. Its absolutly one of the most beautiful lakes in the whole northeast Ohio area. If you use your imagination you can almost sence your in Canada.

I couldn't be more proud to be associated to a group of outdoorsman who care and showed up last spring. In a few short hours we cleaned a ton of trash. I know I pulled a recliner out of the woods over by the boat stakes. Don't know how many tires we found. I have contacted the Division of Wildlife and the local Boy Scout troop to help pitch in this year. I know Big Daddy already said he would try and see if the city would donate bags again.
I'll be talking to the Bait Shop to see if we can meet there again. A tenative date to go by would be mid to late April. More to come later on this subject.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

joerugz.......well....we'll try to see if we can get an all out man-power increase this Spring. Hopefully (as you did last year) you'll spear-head the event.....and keep everyone posted..........as to time and location. So Joe.......start to pick a date and mark your calendar. And may-be we can all help kick the numbers up a notch, to see if we can do an even better job this year than the "GREAT JOB YOU GUY'S DID LAST YEAR"..........jON sR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... Was planning on hitting Mogadore at Congress Lake Road on Weds morning, 01/07, but tonight's rains are putting a kabosh to my plans. Will have to see what happens with temps overnight, then decide in the morning.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJONH.........I know that you have to be up........so whats your take on today.....I did't think that we were suppost to get as much rain as we did. He-- I'd rather get snow instead. We still can't catch a break and just have one solid week of below freezing days and "TEEN" (or lower) nights.... Once again they are saying a big cold blast is headed our way.......That is.... unless a "puff" of unforseen wind blows it way off course..... I might take a spin over to the back-end of MOG. Who knows.....Probably will run into "BOB" (private joke) to keep me company........Stay in touch....... Catch ya later......jON sR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Me too. I was in the basement rigging up 2 old stick rods for Palm Rd. I'll be headed over there this morning also.. I'll be there between 9:30 -10:00 am

The itch is just tooooo much!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Only two words for this ice fishing season and weather...IT SUCKS...C.L...


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I hopped on the ice about 4:30 yesterday at Palm and I saw where acouple of cars were parked and some tracks out on the ice. I followed and stopped at a test hole only to be turned back by the sounds of cracking ice. The guys who fished 70 yards off shore had to be only 150lbs., cause my 240lbs were doin some damage. I found only about 2 1/2 to 3 inches. I'll wait for another inch!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Glad to hear you made it off safe and sound ..joerugz...Were you buy yourself. These cold nights comming may do the ice some good...
Got to be extra careful on this ice right now...at that safe and unsafe stage......C.L...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mogadore Report Weds., 01/07/2009 9:30am - 12:15 pm
Palm Rd/Saxe Rd 


Mrphish42 & I ventured onto the 2" thin, water-topped ice in hopes of getting a few hungry gills ahead of todays storm. Ice was thinner than Tuesday's check (3") and not nearly as safe. In truth, Jon Sr and I shouldn't have been on it, but we only went out 100yds and were fishing in 3ft waters. We walked very very carefully on it. (One could see the large air bubbles moving away from you as you slowly walked out on the ice. That meant the ice was "sagging" due to our weight). 

Alas, no luck in slaying them. He caught 2 gills and I caught 1. 

As usual the comradere' and conversation was great. We'll have better luck and better ice in the next couple of days.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mogadore Report: Thursday 01/08/2009

St Rt 43... Boathouse Parking Lot, East and West Sides: Nobody on the ice

Congress Lake Rd: - Nobody on the ice on East or West Side
- Drilled Test Hole at Dock (East Parking Lot) 2 1/2" ice., 
Frozen "Slush" on top of ice from last nights snowfall. 
NO REAL INCREASE IN ICE THICKNESS 
OR ICE SOLIDITY FROM PREVIOUS DAYS TEST HOLE.

- Open water on West side of Road


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I feel for you guys. It's crazy how the weather differs in the northern part of Ohio. In northwest Ohio, I'm finding some ok sized local waters that have 5-7 inches of ice on em. They are all private ponds and one private lake, so I can't help put you on them. The weather here has been pretty consistently cold. We had one day with a good solid rain that got rid of all our snow and helped the ice thicken up a bit. The first time I got on the ice this year was Dec. 13 (up in Michigan a ways). 

Hopefully you guys get a good strong cold spell that will put an extra inch or two of ice between you and the water, and you still will get close to 2 months of ice time. Tight lines.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

count me in for sure on the clean up.. joerugz, glad some one told you but that wasnt me, .ellet here as well by the way


----------

